# Behind the scenes at JKI



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

Theres a lot of stuff that goes on here behind the scenes at JKI that most customers will never have the chance to see. Sara and I are always working hard to bring in the best products, improve on what we have, and continue to expand our knowledge and experience. I thought it might be nice to share some of these moments with you guys from time to time.

As a rule, we have always tested out products from every line we carry. In addition, we have developed a number of lines over the last couple of years. You guys only see the finished products most of the time, but often we go through a number of prototypes that never see the light of day. This is true for both knives and stones we carry (as well as some other things we've got around). Anyways, here's a picture just for fun...

Side by side testing of two different heat treatments... i'm trying to figure out what kind of heat treatment offers the best kind of balance with regard to the properties i am looking for...







(these blades are prototypes and dont reflect the normal levels of fit and finish we strive for)

In the last 2 weeks, we've got in 6 new prototypes for testing


----------



## ajhuff (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool!

-AJ


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2012)

nice. It is even cooler that you have makers that will work with you in that regard.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2012)

Neat. Your effort behind the scenes is shown in the products and service that we do see.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 11, 2012)

Clearly they are busy because it takes a while to get email responses! 

:bat:

Not b!tching, though. I appreciate the attention to detail and passion for the product they seem to have. If I had a knive sales business, I'd want it to be like theirs. Well done!


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon and Sara have ALWAYS been responsive to queries and courteous in the process when dealing with me. I would assume your experience was an isolated event.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 11, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Jon and Sara have ALWAYS been responsive to queries and courteous in the process when dealing with me. I would assume your experience was an isolated event.



nope... we're running slower than before... its crazy busy and can sometimes take us a couple of days to get back to e-mails. Thats why i tell people calling is the fastest and best way to get ahold of me if its possible.

Sorry to everyone thats waiting for a response from me by the way. I'm doing my best. Sadly, there's just one of me and a lot of you


----------



## markenki (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool! Please do share more behind-the-scenes photos and stories.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 11, 2012)

JBroida said:


> nope... we're running slower than before... its crazy busy and can sometimes take us a couple of days to get back to e-mails. Thats why i tell people calling is the fastest and best way to get ahold of me if its possible.
> 
> Sorry to everyone thats waiting for a response from me by the way. I'm doing my best. Sadly, there's just one of me and a lot of you



i think everybody here is glad that it's this way, and not the other way around. congrats on the success!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok... I thought Jon was literally going to talk about something just so random at JKI. 

Here's something I think is pretty funny at JKI (yes, ONLY _behind _the scenes - we normally keep it very very very "professional" and "serious" in the store).

Heavy lifting.





Hide and peak.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 12, 2012)

I like Jon's bike helmet hanging off the filing cabinet


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

yes, that helmet is his absolute favorite. he doesn't even allow me to touch that pink helmet.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 12, 2012)

Dusty said:


> I like Jon's bike helmet hanging off the filing cabinet


.

I figured he had to wear that around the shop after drinking the 10 beers he had already polished off on top of the cabinet.


----------



## markenki (Jul 12, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> .
> 
> I figured he had to wear that around the shop after drinking the 10 beers he had already polished off on top of the cabinet.



Looks like there's some sake mixed in there as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> .
> 
> I figured he had to wear that around the shop after drinking the 10 beers he had already polished off on top of the cabinet.



He mainly wears it to be "fashionable"


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 12, 2012)

Didn't I hear him say he is going to wear that helmet at WCG?


----------



## chuck239 (Jul 12, 2012)

unkajonet said:


> Didn't I hear him say he is going to wear that helmet at WCG?



I think he did say that. He also has a matching bike that he rides all over Venice....

-Chuck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2012)

chuck239 said:


> I think he did say that. He also has a matching bike that he rides all over Venice....
> 
> -Chuck



He is so ready to wear this pink helmet to ride the matching bike. Also He has pink knee protection pads too. :ubersexy:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 12, 2012)

Good! The more safety equipment the better, even if it's all cute and pink. Lord knows what the knife world would do if the man fell off his bike and injured himself.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 12, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Good! The more safety equipment the better, even if it's all cute and pink. Lord knows what the knife world would do if the man fell off his bike and injured himself.



Good point.


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> He is so ready to wear this pink helmet to ride the matching bike. Also He has pink knee protection pads too. :ubersexy:



My spies tell me that Jon is in secret negotiation with Dave, attempting to have Sara banned. :wink:


----------



## mano (Jul 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> He is so ready to wear this pink helmet to ride the matching bike. Also He has pink knee protection pads too. :ubersexy:



I'd pay money to see that.


----------



## echerub (Jul 12, 2012)

mano said:


> I'd pay money to see that.



How about a JKI sharpening video while wearing the helmet? With a bad-ass t-shirt on as usual, of course.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 12, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> My spies tell me that Jon is in secret negotiation with Dave, attempting to have Sara banned. :wink:




But that's not how you should treat your wife! I mean, you should already see how Mrs Broida is forced to spend her time at the shop, cooped up between display cases like someone wanting to escape. Frankly, it must frighten the customers.




[email protected] said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm always some steps ahead of Jon... I make him believe he is a boss, and what I tell him to do is _his _idea. :joec:


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I would not fit between these two display cases. Thinking about it, I may be as wide as one of them  good to see the 'behind the scenes' pics!

Stefan


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm always some steps ahead of Jon... I make him believe he is a boss, and what I tell him to do is _his _idea. :joec:



Nice one! 

Why don't you just come out and declare yourself boss then make him pose for photos between display cases?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

...those cases were expensive! What I should do is to have him clean them up, not squeeze him in between them!


----------

